# Relocating Toilet Drain Pipe - 90 and 45 degrees



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

For starters, the horizontal 90 is a vent 90. It is not an approved drainage fitting. Only for dry vents. It's radius is way too tight. It should be replaced with a long sweep.

Second, you should have a plumber doing the work.....or yourself. My state has laws against handy man plumbing- it can get very expensive to all involved.......


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Revisiting the picture- cut the slab back further and use a 45 and/or 22 and get rid of 90


----------



## ct18 (Sep 20, 2012)

If it were mine i would find the main and cut in a new wye. You already have the floor tore up.


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

Under IPC the 3 inch or above 90 degree fitting cannot be used horizontal to horizontal. I make real plumbers fix that one.

Duh Inspector....


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

If I were doing it, I'd buy a few each 22, 45 & 60 and a new flange to see if I could route it over without any 90's. Play around with them dry. Plumbing fittings don't have to all be positioned at 45 & 90 to one another.

If I couldn't do that, I'd break up a little more concrete and dig so I could at least swing the 90 coming off the flange over to allow the use of 1 LS 90 or 2 45's. It would only take a few more inches.


----------



## Al11 (Aug 16, 2016)

BIG Johnson said:


> If I were doing it, I'd buy a few each 22, 45 & 60 and a new flange to see if I could route it over without any 90's. Play around with them dry. Plumbing fittings don't have to all be positioned at 45 & 90 to one another.
> 
> If I couldn't do that, I'd break up a little more concrete and dig so I could at least swing the 90 coming off the flange over to allow the use of 1 LS 90 or 2 45's. It would only take a few more inches.


Thank you for your responses. It really helped and makes sense.
Do you know if using three 45 degrees next to one another resulting in a total of 135 degrees would be OK. There is a drop of an inch along the total 135 degree turn. The flange needs to be moved slightly. See attached photo.


----------



## Beepster (Oct 19, 2009)

I think the question that is being asked by a few of the pros is: can you cut the main pipe back a little more and run straight into it with a 45 or 22? That looks like a new wall. What is behind that wall? Can you take the sheetrock and framing off and cut this pipe back another foot? 

I hate to ask, but is it vented properly?

B


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Al11 said:


> Thank you for your responses. It really helped and makes sense.
> Do you know if using three 45 degrees next to one another resulting in a total of 135 degrees would be OK. There is a drop of an inch along the total 135 degree turn. The flange needs to be moved slightly. See attached photo.


You could get some of that flange movement back with an adjustable offset flange.... just FYI.... if it matters


----------



## Al11 (Aug 16, 2016)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> You could get some of that flange movement back with an adjustable offset flange.... just FYI.... if it matters


Thank you very much for your responses. Never heard of the offset flange!!! It makes a whole world of difference. I will just use two 45 degrees instead of three and then use it with the offset flange and get it close to where I need it to be. Venting is original and I have just relocated the toilet location by about 2 feet.


----------



## Auggie56 (Dec 7, 2012)

Al11 said:


> Thank you very much for your responses. Never heard of the offset flange!!! It makes a whole world of difference. I will just use two 45 degrees instead of three and then use it with the offset flange and get it close to where I need it to be. Venting is original and I have just relocated the toilet location by about 2 feet.


I have to thank you for starting this thread AI11, as we were just talking about doing this very thing. 

Auggie:thumbup:


----------

